# Want to buy sheets of D3o for custom padding...



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

...any one know if this is possible? I know D3o doesn't sell directly to the end user.

I want to cut up the material and make custom padding.

The best I can find is this (I'd prefer larger sheets):


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

What are you planning on doing? Wrapping it around your Johnson?


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> What are you planning on doing? Wrapping it around your Johnson?


Million dollar idea there. Pig in a blanket.

Nah, I like to customize my body armor. Adding or removing pads and the like.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

It would probably be cheaper and easier to just buy Demon's FlexForce D3O.

http://www.demonsnow.com/store/DS1630%20Flexforce%20X%20d3o

It has D3O protection and the pads are removable so you can customize it. The same is with a lot of Demon's protection products so check them out. They might have what you're in need of. :thumbsup:


----------



## saltywetman (Feb 20, 2013)

just heads up, i don't think every padded area uses d3o for demon products. 

I believe for the shorts only the tailbone area uses d3o while the other padded areas are foam. for the top i read the spine and elbows have d3o while other parts are foam as well. Just watch the product videos before making your purchase because the guy goes into pretty good detail as far as what type of padding is where


----------



## UltimateHero (Jun 16, 2015)

*I'm trying to do the same thing*

I know I'm late to reply but have you found any success yet? What have you made till now?


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

You know I was wondering the same. But I also want to know it's possible to thermomold it somehow to give it a custom shape..


----------



## UltimateHero (Jun 16, 2015)

cookiedog said:


> You know I was wondering the same. But I also want to know it's possible to thermomold it somehow to give it a custom shape..


We should come together and build a custom armor, d3o padding all over! Any ideas how can we melt the d3o pads and mould it back?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

How did we get a rez fair thread in here?


----------



## ytdf5drd (Jan 28, 2017)

Could you tell me where you found that one and where to buy it?


----------

